# ATL, Ga Repticon Reptile Expo! Aug 1st & 2nd



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, just thought I would see who was going to be heading out to the show!!

We will have 3 tables of CB Dart Frogs and CB Tree Frogs, Micro Foods, Plants, Bromiliads and Supplies. 

Stop by and say hello!
Thanks,
Mac


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hiya Mac

What will u have out there along the line of pdf's?


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I should have a good sample of your common stuff like the Azureus, leucs, assorted tincs, assorted auratus, Intermedius, Imitators and maybe a few pum's. I will know more after I get through this weekends line of shows!
Mac


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to go. Hopefully pickup some more frogs and some plants.

Any other of DB sponsors coming? Any teasers of what might be available?


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I just found out I have to fly to AZ on monday. So I will not be able to make the 26 hr round trip to ATL this weekend and get back to fly out @ 6ish monday from C-bus Oh...

I do believe that Under The Canopy will be there, they have a great selection and lots of nice broms, plants and supplies as well. There is one other guy that goes to it as well..but he is not a breeder, just a guy who sells other peoples frogs. Tom and Jane are great folks and will awnser questions and give you great service while you are there and beyond. 

I'm bummed... I have been waiting for this show.
Mac


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Anybody attending the Atlanta Repticon today or tomorrow? 

How about a pdf report? know what I mean ... nudge nudge..


----------



## MaxPower (Mar 7, 2009)

I went to Repticon this morning. Of course there was a lot of stuff to see, but pdfs were not too well represented. Under the Canopy had the largest selection, including some orange galacs, mints, leucs, and an assortment of different tincs. That was about it although I did see one other guy who had some British Guyana leucs.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

What a dandy piece of pdf reporting!! 

Many thanks!




MaxPower said:


> I went to Repticon this morning. Of course there was a lot of stuff to see, but pdfs were not too well represented. Under the Canopy had the largest selection, including some orange galacs, mints, leucs, and an assortment of different tincs. That was about it although I did see one other guy who had some British Guyana leucs.


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately not much in the way of darts. But I did pick up 3 tincs from under the canopy.

It was nice to meet some folks that keep frogs though around her booth.

If only I was into snakes/lizards/spiders/scorpions/cockroaches, there was a lot to choose from. Actually, I'm now kind of interested in snakes if I can find a smaller species.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

I was going to go, but changed my mind after some helpful input. I also figured pdf's would be underrepresented there also. Did they have any good plants??


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't go either. My Repitcon buddy was busy with her poor Titus who had to have surgery to remove carpet he swallowed from his intestines.


----------



## MaxPower (Mar 7, 2009)

bgmike64 said:


> I was going to go, but changed my mind after some helpful input. I also figured pdf's would be underrepresented there also. Did they have any good plants??


Under the Canopy had a some tillandsias and bromeliads.


----------

